# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Gamma O

## Lariat1

Hey Bro's I just ran into this equine growth liquid
called gamma oryzanol 2500 mg/oz.
and was just wondering what you thought 
of it thanks

----------


## Lariat1

9 veiws and nobody has an opinion I can't
believe that, the stuff must suck or nobody knows
anything about it

----------


## jammergsxr

Never heard of it man?

----------


## Nate_Dog

I have heard of it!!!!

Feel better!

I found it when looking for kynoselen... when I made the order for the kyno I asked for some info on it.

If I remember correctly it is some kind of plant steriod ? Dont quote me on that one (it was 8 months ago when I looked at it).

When I asked the guy about it,.. he said it bulk horses up quite well... but I never got around to ordering it....

I might give it ago some time... might be good when coming off a cycle!

If you give it a shot PM me and tell ne how it goes!

----------


## allnatural22

Hey. I bought my Gamma-O from gamma-o.com too. Been on it for almost 4 months. I'm 5'7" and deffinitely put on about 7 pounds of muscle (about 190 lbs. now)
My test levels are over 1000, and I was in the low 200's previously. I called the people who own the company, and they said they have new flavors and some other stuff coming to the market. Apparently, it's very hard to make, and they buy the Oryzanol from a private location in Asia, where it's known to be the most potent.
5 of my friends recently started as well. I'll get their feedback over the next month or so, and post more results.
Best $80 a month I spend!

----------


## allnatural22

I forgot I posted here over 6 months ago, and just checked back to see if anyone else was taking Gamma-O. I've been taking it for close to a year now, and its becoming very popular in New York. I had previously purchase it tgrough their web-site, but now my Dr. carries it. He ie primarily a hormone replacement Dr., and most of his patients are taking some kind of prescription test. He said this boosts your LH, and in turn your body makes more testosterone . I also take DIM, 2 150mg capsules a day. My testosterone levels have been over 1000 since I started the Gamma (I double the reccomended dose). I feel great. No Bullshit, this is the only thing other than MT that has worked for me.

----------


## Osi

Its help my in my hysterectomy 3 years ago i had hysterectomy and hot flashes. I tell this to my friend which is doctor they tell me that i wanted to quit taking hormones this all make terrible.i start taking cohosh product but they not exactly work. i read about gamma oryzanol that it was very effective i add this gamma oryzanol with cohoch product about 1 month ago and then all hysterectomy and hot flashes were dicappered.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

god this thread is so full of bvllshit its making me sick ...oh wait i bet gamm o will make me feel better *LOL* - what a joke....plant sterols = crap......

----------

